# Miles Plumlee on trade block



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The Phoenix Suns are actively shopping big man Miles Plumlee in advance of the Feb. 19 trade deadline, according to league sources.
> 
> Sources told ESPN.com ‎that the Suns are working in conjunction with Plumlee's agent, Mark Bartelstein, to try to find a new home for the third-year center, who has seen his playing time steadily dwindle as the season has progressed.
> 
> ...


http://m.espn.go.com/nba/story?storyId=12190738
@Dissonance @l0st1 @Hyperion @Maravilla @Milos.Djuric @Zei_Zao_LS


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I like him, but I don't see him as a starting caliber center on a playoff team.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

I think he has similar potential as Robin Lopez. He can defend rebound and score but he doesn't necessarily excel at anything. He's athletic and can run the floor well. 

I'm OK with us trading him if we can get a good return. If. It we should keep him and see if he develops it at least turns this year around. Len has had some injury issues and it seems premature to rely on him fully. And Wright is solid but do we trust that he wants to be here long term? Not so sure


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

He'd be a really good player if you only needed 15 or 20 minutes per night from him. Hard to see anyone giving up value for him though. You get something it's going to be something the other guy doesn't want or doesn't need.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I'd trade Luis Scola back for him in a heartbeat.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

He'd really help Dallas as their backup center, but a 2018 first-rounder is too far off for a team built around an aging star to trade away. Maybe Golden State shrugs and offers up their pick this year? Toronto?


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

If the Suns can get a lightly protected 1st rounder for him it would probably be worth it. Alex Len has been playing really well and Brandan Wright is a quality big man with discernible NBA skills, but you never know when one of them might go down and Plum has pretty well proven that he can give you a good 15-25 minutes, run the floor, do general big man stuff. He hasn't been great this year, but he hasn't been bad either. It's mostly just been that Len has been a much better option.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> If the Suns can get a lightly protected 1st rounder for him it would probably be worth it. Alex Len has been playing really well and Brandan Wright is a quality big man with discernible NBA skills, but you never know when one of them might go down and Plum has pretty well proven that he can give you a good 15-25 minutes, run the floor, do general big man stuff. He hasn't been great this year, but he hasn't been bad either. It's mostly just been that Len has been a much better option.


Plumlee has had quite a few plays where he looks lost on offense. Doesn't seem to know what play is being ran and misses his screen or is in the wrong position. And defense he is hit or miss.

As of right now, Plumlee is an ok backup. But he has the skills and athleticism to be a good starting center. I do think he is similar to Robin Lopez, just not quite as big.


----------

